

Help Jasper Code - Kapost is hiring - iamnader
http://helpjaspercode.com

======
clydejefferson
Jasper is awesome. Love his typing technique.

------
MeganR
This is just a form of content marketing.

------
omgwin
Jasper is clearly a pro

